# Casio Waveceptor Titanium



## gaussman (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi mates,

I'm still looking for my first Ti watch.

I'd like to find a 39-40mm watch.

What do you think about the Casio WVQ-110T?

Here's the official picture:










I also found some pictures on a German forum of a model without arabic numbers:



















I'd love to find the second one but I think it'll be kinda hard.

Let me know your opinions!


----------

